
U.S. technology startups panic over immigration ban - rectang
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-immigration-startups-idUSKBN15I1I0
======
rectang
The drop in conference attendance illustrates the impact of uncertainty on the
market: regardless of there's internal panic within your company, panicking
customers can hurt you.

